# Really sad story!!!!



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

:curse: :curse: I dont know what to say about this... Sooo sad! Those people should be tied to a chain left to death in a metal bin!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry if it has been posted before.

Animal welfare officers rescue 300 pit bills from dogfighting ring but are forced to put down dozens of animals | Mail Online


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to cry thinking about that, and then put to use some of the things I learned in the Marines...:curse:


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Vilebeast said:


> I want to cry thinking about that, and then put to use some of the things I learned in the Marines...:curse:


You should


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

totally sucks. I have no problem with dogs being chained properly, but they don't have room to run and have their space, they are so crammed together, such a shame. And I am assuming that one pup is dead and not loose around all the others. People suck.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

ames said:


> totally sucks. I have no problem with dogs being chained properly, but they don't have room to run and have their space, they are so crammed together, such a shame. And I am assuming that one pup is dead and not loose around all the others. People suck.


Yup, that pup is not taking a nap...  And i dont have a problem with them being chained, but its the fact they they are not properly fed and what they are used for, that bothers me the most.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BastienBully said:


> Yup, that pup is not taking a nap...  And i dont have a problem with them being chained, but its the fact they they are not properly fed and what they are used for, that bothers me the most.


agreed so sad


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal barrel houses are NOT appropriate... Imagine their constant stress levels being so close together like that.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

HappyPuppy said:


> Metal barrel houses are NOT appropriate... Imagine their constant stress levels being so close together like that.


Excatly!

If anybody gets a update on this story i would like to know more. Thanks


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow and some of the barrels have huge holes at the top, what is the use of even putting a barrel there? They could have at least flipped it over. Looks like the type of barrels they use to keep fighting chickens in. So sad and pathetic to think people still do this. Even when fighting dogs get rescued they don't get a break because they have to be put to sleep


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

thats very sad top so this, some people are just morons, personal I dont like dog fighting even though that was what they "breed" for but what I can not really stand is the people who fit them, they are bitches in my book if you fighting go try MMA, and see how good your are..


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

pittybull01 said:


> thats very sad top so this, some people are just morons, personal I dont like dog fighting even though that was what they "breed" for but what I can not really stand is the people who fit them, they are bitches in my book if you fighting go try MMA, and see how good your are..


Excatly, its like putting someone in a fighting ring against his will


----------

